# The Kyrenora Chronicles



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello wonderful people and welcome to the Kyrenora Chronicles. These are the stories of my adventures in fish keeping. 

The Back Story​
My love for fish keeping came from my dad. He had a community tank while I was growing up, and I used to be allowed to pick out one fish to add every time we visited our LFS. When I was very little, I had two orange goldfish (Thing One and Thing Two) and one black one (Thing Three) up in my room. I was very good about feeding them, so after they all gradually passed, my dad allowed me to pick out my first betta. He was a male veil tail, and I had no idea what he really needed. I read online that they liked small, stagnant bowls of water, so that's what I went with. Oh, the shame of it now that I know better!

I had five more over the years - two more veil tail males and three females. By that point, I had learned that they DID need a filter, but still did not understand how much space they needed. It was another few years until I started keeping fish again. At that point, my father was the one taking care of my remaining silver dollars. One of them is over sixteen years old now. 

The Empty Fluval​
For a while, my adopted companions were all furry friends - hamsters, bunnies, cats, and a dog. After coming out of remission from severe illness, I was no longer able to live on my own. I moved back into my parents house to recover. There, every day, I would walk numerous times past my sister's old Fluval Edge 6-gallon. Aside from a few sad-looking bits of aquatic grass, it was empty and halfway evaporated. It just looked depressing. There used to be a betta and a rescued feeder guppy in there, but they had long since migrated to another tank and then passed away. The Fluval had been entirely unattended for many months, although the filter was still running. 

It took quite a bit of time and elbow grease, but I got that grass and the tank itself looking happy again. However, it was still too sparse for my liking. On 3/10/17 I visited my LFS with the intent of getting some more plants and a betta. I left with the plants. (I got more of the same grass, some java moss, and a dwarf lily.) None of the bettas had called to me. Although they were all in 5 or ten gallon community tanks and healthy, I just didn't feel the connection to any of them. I had recently seen some very healthy-looking bettas at my local PetSmart, so I decided to swing by there on the way home.

The betta shelves were empty. I asked one of the store personnel what had happened to them, and it turned out that they were simply having their water changed. He showed me where the water change cart was, and I got to look through far more than they had had on display only a few days prior. There were some gorgeous specimens, but there was one that called to me. I knew as soon as I lay eyes on him that he was meant to be mine. He was a very pale EE HM with a gorgeous shimmer to him. I named him Chalcedony because of that shine - Cal for short.

The New Home​
Cal burst into color almost as soon as he hit the water in his new home. By the second day, he looked almost like a new fish. That's the day we realized that the 25 watt heater was busted. It was producing no heat whatsoever, and the next few days were projected to be cold ones. As fast as I could, I went online and found a cheap heater on Craigslist. It was a 50 watt with an adjustable temperature setting, and it was perfect.

The seller had tanks too, so I ended up getting myself another ten gallon and a lid "just in case." (HAHAHA) The new heater worked perfectly, and Cal's colors became impossible to ignore. He was gorgeous. On day 3 I rearranged the plants a little, then tested the pH again and found it a little low, so I bumped it up a tiny bit.


The Addiction Takes Hold​
On a whim, I placed a bid on eBay for a white EE HM female with a similar shimmer to Cal's. Last night I found out that I won. She'll be getting shipped out to arrive on Friday after the upcoming winter storm should have passed. Today, I offered my services as a web developer to my beloved LFS in exchange for store credit. Fingers are crossed that they'll take me on. We'll see. I have a feeling that if I can't work out a deal with them, I'm going to run out of money very quickly. Fish keeping is a dangerous habit. I'll be keeping you all updated on my


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

So I forgot to add the pictures I meant to onto my last post, so here they are now. There's one picture of him on the way home from the store, and then another one taken on day 3 of having him. His colors really came out and I'm so happy.

In other news, I found an online aquarium simulator that I am now obsessed with. It's not entirely accurate, but it's fun. You can keep all your bettas in the same tank peacefully, and breed them to see how the genetics work in each individual fish. You then can place the fish you don't want to keep in your "Store Tank" where they can be bought. I played all last night until like 2 this morning, then woke up and started playing again.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

If anyone is reading this, I started a naming thread for my incoming girl. I'm attaching one of the listing images of her. No idea as to her personality as of yet. She should be here Friday once the snowstorm has passed.


----------



## AquaSmart (Jan 7, 2016)

Subscribed.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Girl is being delayed due to the weather here. Just as I was thinking about messaging the seller about it, he/she contacted me and said that they checked the weather where I am and ordered more heating packs just for my shipment ^_^ Just waiting for those to come in, and she'll be shipped out on Monday instead. I'm super stoked. Her habitat is almost ready. She's going in a ten gallon in my room that currently is housing just a lonely, floating dwarf lily. I still need to get substrate. I'll probably do that tomorrow with my daughter. Her favorite place is my LFS. The kid loves fish. We took her to the LFS last week and she was just running up and down the aisles laughing maniacally. I only got a chance to look at fish and supplies once my dad finished finding the stuff he needed for his tank and took over the munchkin chasing. 

In other, non-fish-related news, I'm having very mixed feelings today. I realized a couple months ago that I'm now too sick to take care of my angora rabbit. I came out of remission about six months ago and went into very aggressive treatment, but was determined to keep my furry family together. Unfortunately, when I had to move back in with my parents after becoming so ill, bunny was sent to the former office, which is now really just a storage room. My parents and sister are all allergic, so we can't let him run freely around the house shedding everywhere. The room he's in is a little colder than I'd like, and he's not getting as much attention as he's used to. I don't have the energy day in and day out to play with him as much as I'd like. He's still being fed and watered daily, and I'm able to keep his area clean, but once I'm done with the basic maintenance, I'm completely wiped out. No one else in the house is willing to help out much with the bunny. The dog they'll feed and take outside. My sister even helps me change my cats' litter box every so often, but poor Tribble is not getting the social time he needs. He's all alone out there almost all day in his little pen (we can't let him roam free in the room because there are piles of stuff that could collapse on him).

So why the mixed feelings, you ask? Well, today I may have found him a new home. It's a family that knows a lot about rabbit care, and he's going to become a true member of their family, not just furry decoration. He's going to be able to run around freely indoors, and just go in his pen at night. All in all, it sounds like he's going to have an excellent life with them - a much better one than I can provide right now. On the other hand, he's not going to be with me anymore. I love him very much and I want what's best for him, but I'll miss him terribly.

I'm also the kind of person who believes that a pet is a lifelong commitment, not a "until they're inconvenient" kind of thing. But when I really looked at it logically, what's important is that he is happy and healthy. Right now, I'm only able to keep him healthy. I know he's not happy, and I don't know how long this situation is going to last. It will be months or maybe years until I'm better again, and that's being optimistic. 

Who knows? Maybe I'll get a consolation fish or two out of the deal. I have a lone 16+ year old silver dollar who lives in my dad's community tank, but all his buddies passed away at a more average age. I'd love to get him a couple younger companions. Fish are easy in this house. Everyone knows how to care for them, including water changes and balances, so if I ever have a day where I just can't do it, I can ask someone to help out.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I started off this morning by doing some cleaning and a water change on Cal's tank, then immediately proceeded to wipe the water spots off the exterior of my dad's tank. After that, I was in full-on productive mode. I got some chores done around the house and set to cleaning up my overly cluttered room. It feels so much more open in here. Now, everywhere I look, I'm seeing places that could fit this size or that size tank. The file cabinet next to my desk is the perfect dimensions to hold a 20 gallon. I could fit a 2.5g next to it on my desk, and another 10g on my night table. I haven't measured the top of my dresser yet. Of course, I don't have money for all of these setups yet, but I'm addicted. I just want to plan ALL THE TANKS!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

So I got bored this morning and started designing (yet) another website for myself. I want to get into breeding eventually, and I'll need a place to showcase my broods. Nothing is launched yet, obviously, and there's not much in the way of content, but it was still a fun exercise. I played with a new theme that looks really cool so far. I'm kind of sad that I don't have any web design work right now. I haven't heard back from the LFS whose site I offered to redesign for store credit. I'm hoping it's just a delay, rather than a dismissal of the proposal, but I can't keep my hopes too high.

I'm also in the market for golden eel kuhli loaches, but I can't seem to find them anywhere - just the standard and black kuhlis. If I can get my hands on a few, I plan to set up a breeding tank for them right away, even if I don't decide to breed immediately. They just seem to be so rare that I would love to increase the supply. They are truly a beautiful fish with a pink and blue sheen on a silvery body. Take a look. 










I know, gorgeous, right? I can't stop looking at pictures of them. My best hope for finding them right now is the anecdotal evidence that sometimes they get thrown in the same tank as your standard kuhli at fish stores. Hopefully I can get my LFS to keep an eye out for me and pick up a couple at a time. If that's the way it goes, the few I get will go in the sorority-to-be tank until I have enough to set up the species tank.

I'm also kind of obsessed with pea puffers right now, but they can't go with bettas because they nip at flowy fins. I'd need a dedicated tank right off the bat, and as cute as they are, I'm not sure I want to pay for a full setup for them. For now I'll stick to baby-talking the tank of them in my LFS whenever I go. They're just so adorable! Look at them!










In the meantime, I'm still looking for what would be the best option(s) for Cal's companions. He's in a 6 gallon, so I don't have a lot of options. I'm not a huge fan of shrimp and snails, honestly, but it looks like those may be my best bet. According to AqAdvisor, an ADF would also fit, but I haven't decided if I really want one, or if I'm just desperate to get Cal a friend. He's just so chill that I really want to give him more of a community. So far since I've had him, he just finds a spot and chills. It's possible that his true personality hasn't come out yet. I've had him less than a week. Seriously though, it makes me a little nervous because if this is just what he's like, I'd never be able to tell if he's getting lethargic. I'm going to give him a little more time to come out of his shell just to see what happens. He doesn't even get excited at feeding time. He's just like "oh, food. Cool." He's going to be getting his first meal of bloodworms today, so we'll see if he's more psyched about that.

He's also very skittish. I don't think this guy has ever had so much space. Like I said in my first post, he came from PetSmart, and I don't know what their breeder's conditions are like, or how long he was in that cup. I'm considering getting a 2.5 gallon for my desk, so I might try putting him in there (alone of course) to see if he adjusts better with a smaller tank. I'm literally wondering if I have an agoraphobic fish. I just want him to be happy!

I'm also wondering if his filter is creating too much of a current. It's pouring right at the water level, so not splashing down or anything, but he stays away from the center of the tank unless it's behind the outflow over by the heater. That could also be because the light is there, though. I know I saw a post on here about someone's betta who didn't like light. Some people have mentioned possibly putting a sponge in the filter's outflow, and I've thought about cutting a piece of kitchen sponge to fit, but I know a lot of the major brands put chemicals in them that I don't think would bode well. The one other thing is I'm not sure he's getting enough oxygen. The Fluval Edge has a closed top, with only a small area to place the filter and heater as well as squeeze food in (could be another reason he's less enthusiastic about food - it drops down right by the filter's outflow). Because bettas breathe from the surface occasionally, I don't know if I need to keep the water level down a tiny bit so there's actually a surface that he can get to. I posted a thread about it, but no one answered. 

I'm going to try and take some more pictures of him today. I haven't yet been able to capture the sheen of his fins. They reflect this incredible light blue and cyan. When the light hits just right, it's breathtaking. Still, every time I pull my phone out to capture it, he hides. I'm going to bust out the camera at the bloodworm feeding today to see if I have better luck.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Cal really liked the bloodworms. I was so happy to see him perk up. His fins had been looking a little clamped when I checked on him right before defrosting them, so I was worried, but as soon as those little guys hit the water, his fins spread right out. He went after those worms with a vengeance, even though I didn't wiggle them with tweezers or anything. All my worries have definitely lessened. After his hearty meal, he decided that I was one cool chick, and even posed for some pictures for me! I snapped one shot just before the feeding that shows his colors off pretty well - not perfectly, but you can get an idea of the blue color that his fins shine.

Another cool thing that happened today was that I was offered a full five-gallon setup. Filter, heater, substrate... even water testing kits and balance-regulating chemicals! The person is local too, so it will be a quick drive to go pick them up. I don't know if I'm going to pick up another male or another female to go in there yet. I was only looking for a heater! Still, for fish addicts, an extra tank for free is always a boon. I'm so excited! I love planning new tanks!

Anyway, here are the Cal pictures from earlier. The one where he's hiding behind the heater and filter intake is the one that shows off that blue sheen the best, but some of these were just so adorable I had to snap them! Look at the last one where he's staring me down. I still have yet to see this guy flare, but I'm not sure he really qualifies as an HM. His tail just doesn't seem to have enough of a spread.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I'll be picking up the five gallon setup (totally free) this weekend, probably Sunday. The current owner of it is one town over, only 15 minutes away. It was offered to me because I posted in a local B/S/T group on FB that I was in the market for a new small heater. The 50W doesn't really fit in Cal's tank very well, so I was hoping to get him a new 25W and move the 50W into my 10g. After I mentioned the offer I got last night, I had two more people tell me that they had "fish stuff" that they wanted me to take off their hands and, well, I just didn't have the heart to say no. So I'll be getting quite a bit more in the way of accessories and supplies. Yay!

I just can't wait for my female to come in. I'm so excited to meet her. I hope shipping goes off without a hitch. I'll be heartbroken if something goes wrong. I haven't even met her yet and I'm already in love. She would make for excellent breeding material, but I'm not so sure that Cal would be an ideal partner. As much as I love him (and his coloring) he has some big faults that would get him immediately disqualified from a show. I haven't gotten him to flare yet, but his caudal appears to be significantly less than 180 degrees. His dorsal is also very thin. While impressive in size, I'm not sure that his anal fin is a good shape either. So his colors are pretty, but I think his form is definitely lacking. Who knows? Maybe this female's genetics could overcome his faults. Or perhaps I should just get another male. 

There's one male on AquaBid that I've had my eye on for a little while, but no one's been bidding on him. He's fairly expensive, but I think he's worth it with his incredible form. He's a golden rosetail with a lot of cellophane in his fins. Every time I look at his pictures or video, I just swoon. He makes my heart go pitter-patter. If I can pick up some more web design jobs and he's still available, I'll take the plunge, but at the moment I just can't justify it.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

There's a shop in my town that really needs a web site, but you're far from here and they're an older retired couple, so I have no clue if they would pay or say yes. Search the Tropical Fish Shoppe-- they have virtually no online advertising.

Loving the journal!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

SUBSCRIBED love it so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> There's a shop in my town that really needs a web site, but you're far from here and they're an older retired couple, so I have no clue if they would pay or say yes. Search the Tropical Fish Shoppe-- they have virtually no online advertising.
> 
> Loving the journal!


Thanks! It's nice to know someone is reading and enjoying!

Most of the work I do is remote and communication is done largely via email, with the odd phone call here or there. I'll definitely look them up!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

My bunny was adopted today. He was taken in by a great family who promises they'll send me pictures and updates on him. It's really the best I could hope for, considering the circumstances. It would have been nice if I was in a position where I could keep him forever, but the maintenance for him was very time-consuming and labor intensive, and it was incredibly hard to get anyone in my family to help me with him. He really needed a better environment.

In happier news, tomorrow I'll be picking up a FULL setup for a five-gallon tank. I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but I'm sure it won't take me long to figure it out. Really, I was just in the market for a heater, but getting the whole setup for free is pretty awesome. I just can't pass that up.

My sister and I were also looking at axolotl images today. We love those guys. Pretty much in unison, we both said "I want one." If we can figure out where we'd put a large enough tank, the two of us might pool our money and get a tank set up for one. They don't come cheap, though. They're not that easy either. If I can lean on her for the brunt of the caretaking, then I might think about it a little more seriously. In the meantime, there's always internet pictures. Like this one:










Oh, I also started an IndieGoGo campaign to raise funds for an eventual project to breed Golden Eel Kuhli Loaches. Only one view so far.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wish I could help. Beautifully designed!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I got the five gallon setup today. When they said it included everything, they meant EVERYTHING. Tank, hood, lamp, heater, filter (with about 20 refill packs), substrate, plastic plant (which would definitely not pass the nylon test, so it's probably going away), water balancing chemicals, generic food, and even a net and a siphon! What an incredible steal! All of this was completely free. With everything I got, my sorority tank is pretty much good to go. I "need" to get planting substrate instead of the gravel they gave me, and I want to get a few more plants, but those are both things that can happen later. I also want to get a hood lamp that fits my 10 gallon. Right now I'm just using a clamp lamp and sunlight.

A friend of mine was supposed to come over today and I was going to make him take me to my LFS so I could get those last few items. However, he slept until the afternoon and then dawdled until after the LFS had closed for the day. I also didn't get the chance to take my daughter the other day, so I don't know if I'll be able to get stuff before my new girl arrives. I have an appointment tomorrow that my dad is driving me to because I don't have my own car right now, so maybe I can convince him to take me either before or after. On the other hand, he knows that HE won't be able to resist making a purchase while there, so he may not want to tempt himself. We'll see. I know I could get him to swing me through PetSmart, but I don't think they'll have everything I'm looking for, but they will have lots of gorgeous bettas I'll fall in love with. I guess it's not the end of the world if I have to take her out in order to add the substrate later. After all, I have an empty five gallon I can put her in for a little while. Plants and the hood lamp can always come when they come.

I'm so excited to meet my new girl. I can't stop looking at her listing pictures. I still haven't decided what to name her yet. I think once I see her personality I'll have a better idea of what I want to go with. She's shipping out tomorrow and will hopefully be here on Tuesday. I blocked off my entire day Tuesday so I know for sure I'll be here when she arrives. I will be having a different friend over to help her with her website that I set up ages ago, but I can be by the door and waiting while we do that. If she's sent by USPS, then I know the lady who'll be bringing her, and she's great. When she brings a package, not only is she careful with it, but she comes up and rings the doorbell, then waits for us to come answer it to hand it to us personally. If it's UPS or FedEx, then it's really luck of the draw. This is the first time I've had a fish shipped to me, and I'm so nervous! I've heard so many horror stories despite the best efforts of the shippers, and I'm already in love with this girl. I really don't want to get my heart broken by a DOA. I know a lot of people have good luck with shipping too, so I'm trying not to think about what could go wrong.

As for the IndieGoGo campaign, I've gotten an okay amount of views, but no contributions quite yet. I don't know if other people feel the same way about the Golden Eel Kuhlis as I do. Standard Kuhlis are everywhere, so I don't know if people really have an interest in the GEKL. I just love them and think they should be a viable option to the average home aquarium. Alas, they're nearly impossible to find.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Just left PetSmart with the substrate for the ten gallon. I got some more water conditioner too. I forgot to measure for my lamp, so I left without that. I managed to resist the 2.5 gallon that would fit perfectly on my desk, but um... let's just say I'm going to need another name.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm attaching another picture to show the way she shines under light. She's a VT, by the way.

Here are the names I'm thinking of for her:
Kyanite (a type of gemstone)
Lochán (pond - Gaelic)
Shae (ocean - Elvish)


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

She's still got some stress lines, but she ate right away at tonight's feeding. Cal took like four days to eat, and then it was bloodworm day and he couldn't resist. That's coming again tomorrow, so this girl and the new one will be spoiled first thing. Cal is also getting his tank cleaned tomorrow, but I'll wait another few days before stressing the girls out with that. I want them to settle in a bit first. And yes, I did make sure to get tank dividers before picking up today's girl, just so I'm not keeping only two girls together. 

I also picked up a couple web design projects today, so yay! I'll have real money coming in again and be able to buy MORE FISH STUFF! Hooray! I really don't like this whole penny-pinching business. I wanted to get that LED hood lamp I saw today, but I just couldn't justify that $50 when it's not something the girls really NEED at the moment. I also want more plants, and I'd love to set up that empty five-gallon I have as well. I would mind getting set up to breed bettas, either. And of course, there's that gorgeous boy I've been eyeing on aquabid...

God, this is an expensive addiction. I should have just tried crack instead (kidding of course!)

I think I'm going to name today's girl Kyanite and tomorrow's girl Akoya. Today's really looks like she was made out of Kyanite with her coloring. If you do a Google image search of it, you'll see what I mean. Then, of course, I'll have two bettas named after precious stones, and Akoya fits that trend and sounds cool at the same time. Akoya shipped out at about 4:00 today and she has left Florida. I can't wait to meet her finally! I've only been waiting about a week, but I just can't handle it anymore! I'll be home all day tomorrow just so I can greet her at the door. Good news, too - she's coming USPS so I'll know the carrier, who is great! It's just a question of who handles the package before her. I'm trying to be optimistic, but I am just so nervous! Everyone keep your fingers crossed for a safe arrival!

Now I just need another three girls and my sorority will be stocked and ready to mingle!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Kyrenora said:


> So I got bored this morning and started designing (yet) another website for myself. I want to get into breeding eventually, and I'll need a place to showcase my broods. Nothing is launched yet, obviously, and there's not much in the way of content, but it was still a fun exercise. I played with a new theme that looks really cool so far. I'm kind of sad that I don't have any web design work right now. I haven't heard back from the LFS whose site I offered to redesign for store credit. I'm hoping it's just a delay, rather than a dismissal of the proposal, but I can't keep my hopes too high.
> 
> I'm also in the market for golden eel kuhli loaches, but I can't seem to find them anywhere - just the standard and black kuhlis. If I can get my hands on a few, I plan to set up a breeding tank for them right away, even if I don't decide to breed immediately. They just seem to be so rare that I would love to increase the supply. They are truly a beautiful fish with a pink and blue sheen on a silvery body. Take a look.
> 
> ...


Joining in here and enjoying your journal. Ah Fluval Edge issues. I feel your pain. Sorry never saw the thread or would have commented. I bought one of these tanks back this fall. Love the look of the tank but not a betta friendly one. Have had two different bettas in the tank and neither did well even with lowering the water level which is really necessary for them. I added a piece of filter sponge (I use the fluval ones and just cut them in half) by attaching a rubber band around the filter and placing it in front of the flow. That did help baffle it somewhat. Another issue I had was my bettas had the hardest time figuring out where the surface access was for eating. They all wanted to go to the front of the tank to eat. Buttercup got to where he would hide all the time and wasn't as active so I ended up moving him to a different tank and he is like a new fish. I got really frustrated and now only have community fish in there. So my advice on the tank is keep an eye on your guy. You might try lowering your water level and baffling the filter and see how he does. If he continues to show stress I would consider moving him to a different tank if that is an option.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Axolotls! Hey that is right up my alley! The one you posted looks like my Koda. They are not hard at all. If you can keep a fish you can keep an axolotl. They do need a bare minimum of a 10 gallon tank. Koda is in a 20L. I did have 2 in there for about a year until I ended up with surprise babies. Imagine that discussion with hubby. Honey we've had 100 babies lol. Other than doing typical water changes and vacuuming, the only difference is that they need live food. Earthworms are the food of choice but they will eat bloodworms as well. Some axies will eat pellets. My male I had would eat them fine but my female would spit them out. I have a friend that is a breeder and he is helping me with the babies until they get old enough for bloodworms or black worms. At that time, I will get some of the babies back from him. Let me know if you interested and I will give you a great deal  

I love those puffer fish too. Have been thinking about getting a couple of dwarf puffers. Yep expensive hobby that is quite addicting but oh so fun. Look forward to seeing your new fish set ups.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

themamaj said:


> Joining in here and enjoying your journal. Ah Fluval Edge issues. I feel your pain. Sorry never saw the thread or would have commented. I bought one of these tanks back this fall. Love the look of the tank but not a betta friendly one. Have had two different bettas in the tank and neither did well even with lowering the water level which is really necessary for them. I added a piece of filter sponge (I use the fluval ones and just cut them in half) by attaching a rubber band around the filter and placing it in front of the flow. That did help baffle it somewhat. Another issue I had was my bettas had the hardest time figuring out where the surface access was for eating. They all wanted to go to the front of the tank to eat. Buttercup got to where he would hide all the time and wasn't as active so I ended up moving him to a different tank and he is like a new fish. I got really frustrated and now only have community fish in there. So my advice on the tank is keep an eye on your guy. You might try lowering your water level and baffling the filter and see how he does. If he continues to show stress I would consider moving him to a different tank if that is an option.


I did get another five gallon the other day, so I'll consider moving him if the Fluval's just not cutting it. He's perked up quite a bit since I got him, and he has figured out where food comes in. Maybe I'll put pea puffers in the Fluval instead.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

themamaj said:


> I have a friend that is a breeder and he is helping me with the babies until they get old enough for bloodworms or black worms. At that time, I will get some of the babies back from him. Let me know if you interested and I will give you a great deal


That would be great! All I can find on CL right now are eggs (which I am totally unprepared for) and a $70 glowing one. Glowing animals just kind of weird me out, aside from bio-luminescent microorganisms.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Now puffers would be neat idea. I have minnows in mine at moment but probably need to move them to larger tank. Thought about some chili rasboras as well. 

Some of the more rare types of axolotls will go for crazy amounts online. Typically wilds, leucistic and albino are about $30 here at our lps. I had each of those types in offspring as well as some darker melanoid. I'll let you know what I end up getting back from him. If I can figure out how to ship, I would be happy to let you have one of babies.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

So Kyanite has been doing great at adapting to her new environment. She's loving the size of her new tank. Even when I installed the divider in preparation for Akoya, K figured out a way to get over or around it. I'm not entirely sure how she's doing it yet. I don't hear any splashes from her jumping over it, so I assume she's going around, but I can't figure out where she's squeezing through. I'll have to figure it out soon, though. 

Akoya did not arrive today as she was supposed to. I haven't had an update on the tracking info since 6:30pm on the 20th. I'm a little nervous about it, because it's supposed to be fairly cold tomorrow. The heat pack should still be working, but I'm already thinking about everything that could go wrong. According to reviews, this seller is very good about giving refunds for any DOA shipments, but I don't want to go through that heartbreak. 

I think I accidentally conditioned Kyanite for breeding. When I brought her inside, I put her cup on top of Cal's tank while I unloaded some groceries with my dad. They were definitely checking each other out when I came back to bring her upstairs. Now she looks all eggy and has stripes going the length of her body. My understanding was that breeding stripes were typically vertical, though? Anyway, she's been hanging out by the little collection of bubbles that collects near the filter's outflow and looking like she's searching for a male. I didn't think conditioning was that easy, but who knows? Maybe she was a little amped up from being kept next to males in the pet store.

The first picture I attached is just a pretty picture of her. The second is her exploring the "bubble nest" she found, and the third shows the stripes that I'm talking about. She's fast, so it's hard to get a good picture.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Those are stress stripes, not breeding stripes. I can't tell, but she doesn't look super eggy to me. My girl (who looks younger than yours) is larger than that. Trying to fast her & isolate her so she doesn't pop! LOL. Your fish are looking good. Hope Akoya gets here soon!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Those are stress stripes, not breeding stripes. I can't tell, but she doesn't look super eggy to me. My girl (who looks younger than yours) is larger than that. Trying to fast her & isolate her so she doesn't pop! LOL. Your fish are looking good. Hope Akoya gets here soon!


That's what I thought at first, but with her behavior I wasn't sure anymore.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I now have a social media presence specifically for my fish. You can find me on Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, and as of today, YouTube.

Here's my first video of Kyanite. I'll have one of Cal up later tonight or tomorrow morning.





Still no sign of Akoya, and no updates on the tracking info. I'm really starting to get worried now.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Video of Cal just because. I like the way you can actually see his shine when he moves. It's too hard to catch in a still shot.






He doesn't flare like... at all. Ever.

No updates on Akoya yet. I am really not happy about that. I'm hoping I'm just suddenly going to get a notification today that she's been delivered, because we are now on day three and it's cold. This is not okay. If the package is clearly labeled with something that says there's a living creature inside, then USPS should be rigorous about scanning and getting that package where it's going. If Akoya is DOA, I'm going to let USPS know that they committed a murder, because that's what it will be. Either way, I'm going to let them know that anything marked with "live" really needs to be scanned regularly. I mean seriously, I could have driven to Florida, picked her up, and driven back by now. I am so upset.

Went to PetCo yesterday because they had a huge sale on female bettas. There were only five puny little red ones available, so I didn't get any. I did finally get the hood lamp for my sorority-to-be tank, though. 

Aaand my daughter is now reaching into the unoccupied five gallon and pulling out the substrate to throw it all over my floor. I'm gonna go take care of that.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No Betta is puny.  they're Funn Sized!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

So there is still no update on Akoya, and I am furious. The seller has been fantastic in working with me, however. I highly recommend them. The name on eBay is lisandralc89. The seller is just as upset as I am that there has been no new tracking information since 6:30 on 3/20 (three days ago), and not just because they paid for next day shipping. They are genuinely concerned about Akoya's well-being. (I haven't shared the name with them yet, because I don't want to seem crazy haha.) By this time I'm almost certain that the heat pack has worn out, because it was shipped Monday morning and it is now Thursday night. I'm starting to lose some optimism, I'll be honest. The seller even called USPS who gave a big, unhelpful "I dunno. What's the tracking say?" 

This seller does offer to send you a second fish if you get a DOA and send them a picture, but the money's not what I'm worried about. It's a little life that is being inappropriately handled and possibly getting snuffed out because of some jerk's negligence. That's right, I said it. They're a jerk, whoever they are. If you can see a box marked as "live" anything and you can manage not to care, your character is lacking, plain and simple. I can't believe this is happening on my very first fish shipment. It's turning me off to the whole process just because one lousy person along the way screwed something up. I will be honest, though. I've already picked out my backup fish if Akoya doesn't make the journey. It hurts to think about that possibility, but... I did fall in love with another one from the same seller when I was just browsing. 

I'm worried about Kyanite too. Her stress stripes fade out a bit sometimes, but they've been visible since I brought her outside the pet store. She's also a little on the pale side. I'm guessing she needs more places to hide, because the heat is good, the filtration is good, water parameters are good, and she has plenty of room to explore. Right now I just have a single dwarf lily in there because I haven't gotten to the LFS since I started setting up the ten gallon. I'm worried that the light might be bothering her as well, so I'll make sure to pick up some duckweed or something else that floats and gives her a little shade. 

She's still leaping the divider, too. I'll have to bring the water level down even more to make her stop. As it is, she's jumping about two inches and fitting herself through a half inch gap beneath the hood cover. Ideally, I would be able to pick up another few females so I could just start the sorority already and take the stupid divider out, but alas, I am out of cash. My dad decided we should all go to a concert up in Montreal so I had to get a passport, and that was pricey. Granted, it should be a good concert and he bought the tickets for us, so I shouldn't complain. I'll have some more money this weekend hopefully. I picked up some web design projects where I'm just waiting for the word "go" and I can start earning. I have a couple more people who were interested, but aren't quite sold on the idea yet. We'll see what comes.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Early this morning, Akoya arrived in Maine. Why on Earth is she in Maine of all places? Seller is in Florida, I'm in Massachusetts. That means the shipper pretty much drove right past where I live in order to bring her far north. We're on Day 4 now. The temperatures were in the low 20's (F) last night. I am so upset, I can't even put my feelings into words.


----------



## Prismatic (Mar 23, 2017)

Kyrenora said:


> *There is still no update on Akoya, and I'm furious.* The seller has been fantastic in working with me, however. I highly recommend them. Their name on eBay is lisandralc89. *The seller is upset that there has been no new tracking information since 6:30 on 3/20 too, and not just because they paid for next day shipping.* They are genuinely concerned about Akoya's well-being. At this point, I'm almost certain that the heat pack has worn out, because it was shipped Monday morning and it is now Thursday night. I'm starting to lose some optimism, to be honest. *The seller even called USPS who gave a big, unhelpful "I don't know. What does the tracking number say?"*


1. There's a _live_ animal in the mail that requires special care.
2. The seller of said animal _paid_ for it to arrive within a certain time frame.
3. The heat pack has died out and it's cold outside.

I would file a complaint at this point. All we can do in the meantime is wait and see whether or not Akoya has survived the ordeal.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Instead of lowering the water level, try taking craft mesh and making a "T" on the top of the divider.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Akoya is out for delivery! I should have her within the next few hours. We'll see if she made the journey.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I really, really hope that Akoya will be alright!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Guys, guys! Akoya arrived she LIIIIIIIIIIVES! She's happy and healthy in her new tank, and she ate first thing after I released her into the water. Taking pics and video now!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Here she is!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

At the end, you can hear my sister telling me to shave my long-haired cat.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

She is a real beauty, I am so glad that she arrived all well and healthy.


----------



## Prismatic (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm glad to hear that she arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Everybody's doing well today. Akoya's acting like she's lived in this tank all her life. She's just happily swimming around and being amazingly chill. You would never know the ordeal she just went through. She's just so at ease.

Cal is becoming more sociable by the day. I got the cutest picture of him a couple days ago and forgot to post it, so that's the first attached image. He was just chilling there in one of his java ferns and looking straight at me. It was adorable.

The second image is Akoya and Ky checking each other out through the divider. They flared once, then decided they didn't really care. Strangely, Kyanite's stress stripes went away completely for the first time since I got her when I added Akoya to the tank. No idea why that would reduce her stress, but I'm guessing that she _was_ still stressed but trying to hide it in the face of potential danger. The stripes came back sometime this morning. I really need to pick up some Stress Guard. Hopefully that will help her feel comfortable faster. I'm guessing she's just getting used to the new environment and that's why she's so stressed. I don't like her feeling this way, because I know it can be detrimental to her health, especially when it's been so long.

I have to say, I'm getting that itch again already. I just added a girl to my tank _yesterday_, and already I'm feeling the need to expand and improve. I want to go to the LFS as soon as possible to pick up more plants for my girls to prepare them for sorority life once I have enough to really get it going and remove the divider. I don't want to divide the tank any more than it already is, because I like letting my girls have more space. They've both got five gallons right now, and that's my minimum. I know that 2.5 is okay, but it just looks a little sad and cramped to me. No judgement toward those who do use 2.5 gallon tanks, it's just not my preference.

I've also got that five gallon put where it's going to go, but it's still empty. No water, just some gravel at the bottom. I commandeered the heater for Cal's tank, gave his more powerful heater to the girls, and used the sponge filter that came with the five gallon for the girls' tank. So I need a heater and a filter for the five. Then I need to find an occupant for the tank. I was thinking of getting a couple pea puffers to go in there possibly, but my sister didn't have a hard time talking me into getting another male betta. She knows me too well.

My shopping list is as follows:
-Heater
-Filter
-Lots of plants
-3 Females
-1 Male

This is an addiction, people. It never ends. 

On the upside, I'm working again. I haven't sent out the first bill yet, but I'll do that over the next couple of days. I also have my website for Kyrenora's Collection almost set up. I have all the main sections ready to go, but I'm still setting up the subsections, such as education and the community board. I haven't purchased the domain yet. Right now it's just hiding on a subsection of my primary website. If you want a sneak peek while it's still in development, check this out. Right now there's not much to do there, but I do have galleries of all my fish. (Akoya's pictures are going up this evening.)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Beautiful website & fish. I just started a sorority yesterday... Back up to 8. It truly is an addiction, LOL.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, your website looks absolutely amazing! It makes me wish I haven't given up website design, hah. I can't wait to see the finished thing, I'm sure that it will be great.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Unfortunately, my own website is going to have to go on the back burner for a while. I picked up a second gig today! Huzzah! More work, more money for fishy things! It feels really good to have money coming in again. I had to mooch off my dad to get the hood lamp for the sorority tank, and I'd really like to finish that off quickly with plants and more females so I can remove the divider.

Speaking of which, I know it's best to add them all at the same time, but Ky and Akoya are already in there. Would it be best to put them in bowls for a day or two before I get the other females so I can re-add them at the same time? That's what I've been thinking, anyway.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No. Take everything out, rearrange it, then put all the girls in at the same time.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> No. Take everything out, rearrange it, then put all the girls in at the same time.


Thanks. That was my thought, but I wanted to double check! The only plant I have in there right now is a floater, so I plan on picking up a whole bunch of plants when I get the last three girls.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I got so much work done today and yesterday. I'm exhausted mentally! BUT money money money MONEY! Yay! I've earned over $100 on one project alone over the last two days, and more to do tomorrow. This is going to be a recurring job, which is exciting. It's good to know that even if it's just a little bit, I'll have work every month going forward. The second project is still in its early stages, but it's going to be a fairly intense one. I'm setting up an entire web presence for someone including both website and social media. I love doing what I do, but it is definitely not always easy.

In fishy news, everyone's doing great. Ky's stress stripes are pretty faded at this point, so I think she's getting more accustomed to the tank. They do keep coming back, though. I can't figure out exactly why. Akoya has none whatsoever. She's perfectly content in her new home, even though her side of the tank is a little bare right now. Akoya's also coloring up a bit. Her base color hasn't changed, but she's much more shimmery than she was when she arrived. She has this gorgeous iridescent lavender and cyan shine to her. I can't get over how pretty she is. If I do end up deciding to breed in the future, she's going to definitely be in the running for first brood. Cal's also amazingly colorful at this point. I think he's super happy in his tank. I do want to get some more plants in there as well, though. He's got plenty of hiding spaces, but I just like the look of an overgrown jungle in a tank!

Sometimes I just can't handle how captivating they all are. I kind of want to move Cal up to my bedroom. I spend most of my time in here, and I'd like to hang out with him more. He's in the foyer next to the big community tank, where we don't really spend time. There's nowhere to sit or anything. I'd rather have him right next to my desk so I can look over and admire him when I'm getting stressed with a difficult work problem. His tank could easily fit on the file cabinet right next to me. I have the 5gal there now, but I can move that over onto my dresser (and even fit a second one and possibly a third next to it).


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I have to vent. I am so angry. I was browsing OfferUp for bettas and tanks, and I found a pair of male bettas from the same seller. He had clearly fought them, and is now selling them for more than the store would charge for them. He's trying to turn a profit on abusing fish. I reported the posts, but they have not been taken down. These are beautiful boys too, but they have so much fin damage. Honestly, I would love to have one of them, who has this glorious lavender body and red fins. But I don't want to give this loser money. On the other hand, they shouldn't be left in his possession. If he's fought them already, what's to say he won't just flush them when they fail to sell? I'm really torn here. I just can't stand people sometimes.

Okay, rant over.

Yesterday was tank cleaning day, but I went out with a friend instead, telling myself I would do it today, but I really don't want to. I'm exhausted and sore, but it really needs to get done. The girls haven't gone through a cleaning yet. I was giving them some time to settle in before stressing them out, but it has to happen. It is time.

I also found another free tank setup. This time it's ten gallons. It's about 40 minutes away from my house, though. I'll have to borrow a car or ask someone to go with me. I don't know if my dad will. My sister is sometimes up for it, but that's a long drive. Somehow I will manage. I want that setup! I'm hoping I can pick up a bunch of free gear going forward as I have been. I want to start selling tanks and accessories on my new website. The problem is, every time I get a tank, I want to set it up for my own uses. Either way, free setups = happiness.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I guess I didn't post yesterday, oops. Anyway, I was just staring at my girls in the divided ten gallon and imagined what it was going to be like with three more girls in there. It's not enough space. I mean, technically it's not an overstocked tank, but I just don't feel like they'll have enough space. I'm going to plant the bejeezus out of the tank, but then I'm taking away even more swimming room. I've decided that I don't want to do a sorority in a ten-gallon tank.

BUT I found a free 20-gallon long online last night, and my sister and I will be going to pick it up shortly. I need to get a bigger filter, a hood, and a hood lamp, but I'll have the money for that next week. First priority is planting, and then the other three girls. This way I won't have to take anybody out of their current home to re-acclimate after a major overhaul. My sister saw the 20-long and wanted to put an axolotl in there instead, but five girls are going to need the room. I showed her for 30 seconds how much the two I have currently swim around, and she says "yeah, they need the space. FINE."

Hooray! 20 gallons of space for my girls!

Of course, I just contacted JDAquatics about stocking the ten gallon full of plants. I guess I'll have to pick up some more. I'm going to try and convince my sister to take me out to the LFS after we pick up the 20gl to see what they've got in stock. I really want to find some ammania bonsai. That stuff is cool looking. I also want to get some ground cover and some taller stuff for Cal's tank. Maybe contortion vals. I'll also see if they have any females in stock right now. I still have the empty five gallon sitting on my file cabinet. I could put another girl in there for now.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I NOW HAVE A 20 GALLON LONG SITTING ON MY DRESSER! Squee!

I cleaned it out thoroughly with vinegar and super hot water. I put some substrate on the bottom. Now I just have to fill it up and get a filter powerful enough. The ones I have are really only meant for five or six gallons. It's pushing it using it in a ten gallon, but it works. I just don't think it will keep up with five girls in the brand new big tank. But once I get the filter, I'm ready to start cycling. Get a little more substrate, then the plants go in. Then I manage to fall for three more females. And finally, we all cross our fingers that everybody gets along okay.

I also picked up a whole bunch of plants today at the LFS. I got some dwarf hairgrass, some java ferns, and some other cool-looking plants that I liked, but forgot to get the name of written down. I've got a picture attached of everything in the ten gallon with the girls. It's all just floating now, because it's eventually going to go into the 20 gallon. I've also got other plants on order.

They don't carry female bettas anymore because they're "not as in demand" as the males. A couple boys caught my eye that were really fine-looking. However, I only had space here for one and there weren't any that called to me above all the others. There just wasn't that bond. There was this one crowntail, though. Now I usually don't like crowntails all that much. I'm more of a HM, VT kind of gal. But this guy's body and fins were a deep, deep blue that was almost black, with platinum dotting on some of his scales. The rays on his fins were a crimson red. Guys, I want to go back just to get you all a picture of this betta. If... if he's still there, I might have to get him. I can keep him in the 5 gallon for now and upgrade him to the ten when I get the sorority tank ready to go.

Guys, I think Akoya is bloated. I'm attaching a couple pics so you can see what I mean. I've been semi-fasting her (1 pellet each feeding time) and I haven't seen any improvement yet. I just can't bring myself to starve her. I'm looking into getting some live daphnia for her. I've heard those are good for bloating?

I kind of just want to raise daphnia in my empty five-gallon if I don't put another boy in there. Or I could fit a 2.5 on my desk which would work too. But they reproduce really fast. How much daphnia can you feed bettas on a regular basis anyway? Is it a treat like bloodworms, or can it be a few times per week? We've also got the Immortal Titans tank too, which as of today has a "small" (about 3 inches) black and orange oscar named - wait for it - Oscar. Don't look at me. It's my sister's fish. Anyway, I'm sure a growing oscar would love him some daphnia.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

It's been a few days since I've posted, but not much new has happened here. The 20gL is waiting for more substrate and plants before I start doing anything with it. There's enough substrate to cover the bottom, but not to really get plant roots in. I've got a big order coming in from JDAquatics soon - red root floaters, baby tears, bunch plants, microswords, all in addition to the plants I got last week.

I want to get the substrate first, then filter, then hood and lamp, then heater. Then I just have to fall in love with three more girls. That's going to be a task. I'm probably going to get more girls online rather than in a store, because I'm just not having that bond with any of the ones I see in stores, and they just don't have the outstanding physical qualities to make up for that lack of connection. That's the other thing. I may start breeding down the road if I can get myself decently set up for it. I have the time, for sure, although I have picked up a few more jobs. 

I also want to get the daphnia sooner rather than later. Akoya's looking better now, but I still would like to work the daphnia into everybody's diet more regularly. The oscar my sister got is really growing on me too and I'd like to give him some treats. He routinely takes giant chichlid pellets about the size of his head and snatches one right out from between the jaws of my sister's 8-inch severum. Kid's got spunk for sure, and he will most definitely eat any daphnia that my bettas don't. He's really funny. We found him inside the skimmer box with no idea how he got in there. He went into one of the filter tubes before we had the box back in place and just hung out in the filter looking all perturbed.

I'm getting a lot more done on my website too. I got my first care article up about how to adopt, acclimate, and care for a betta splendens. I would love any input that people want to give me on it. I also made a basic forum, and the collection pages are all filled out. I do have some new photos to add, and some other features I want to develop, but I think I'm making some good progress.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I got more substrate for the 20gL yesterday, so I put that in and started filling up with water. So far I'm about 3/4 of the way full and there are no leaks yet! (Knock on wood.)

I ordered a filter for it that should be in on Friday. My plants from JDAquatics are on their way. I can either stuff them all in the ten for now, or get my butt in gear and go get the hood and lamp for the 20.

Last but certainly not least, I (on a bit of an impulse) put a bid in for a gorgeous green EE female. This is her.










I'm in love. There are about five days left in the bidding still, so we'll see if someone else jumps in, but so far, I'm the only bidder. If I win with my current bid, it will be more than I've ever paid for a single betta, but I think she's worth it. I'd even go a little bit higher in price if I needed to. I'm already thinking of names that would fit her. I'm just in love. I saw her color, and then I saw the "ears" and I just had to have her.

Now if I win her, then I'll only need two more females, so that's exciting. When I make the move, I can pull the heater from the ten gallon and that will work just fine in the 20, so now I just need the hood and lamp. Hopefully I can get a good deal on that.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

ETA: Confused you and Tourmaline, sorry.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

My plants from JDAquatics AND my filter came in today! I'm so happy! The tank really looks ready for fish now! I attached an image so you can see what I mean. I've only put the new plants in there so far. I think I'm going to put two of the plants from the ten gallon into the 20. The java ferns and hair grass I think will go into Cal's tank for now.

I was holding my daughter while I was planting the 20g and she was splashing in the top the whole time. It was adorable, but a little wet. Obviously I won't let her do that once there are fish in there, but it's nice seeing her play along while I set stuff up. She loves playing with the siphon and other fish supplies as well. I'm so proud seeing her take a real interest in not only the appearance of fish, but their care as well.

So my dad's dealing with high nitrates in his community tank right now. He was thinking about planting the tank to help with that, but doesn't know if he wants to deal with planting with a plecostomus. So he was talking about setting up another planted tank that would be a source for water changes rather than putting the plants directly in the community tank. I'm trying to convince him to go for it and let me grow daphnia in that tank rather than using my five gallon for daphnia. Then I can put another boy in the five gallon. I've seen a couple boys lately that I really wanted, but decided not to get specifically because I wanted to grow daphnia in my five. Or maybe I should just stop fighting the urge and use a tupperware container for the daphnia.

Someone outbid me on the girl I was talking about yesterday. But I bid again. I've decided if the price goes above $30 then I'm out. That's my limit. There are still 4 days left on the auction, so we'll see what happens. Right now I'm the highest bidder. No idea if that (or my willpower) will last.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I would've waited till the last couple of hours then sniped them. Just personally, lol.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I officially have a sorority! 

There are now five girls in my 20 gallon long. I'm just sitting here watching them explore. They've been free in the tank for about three hours now and squabbles have been minimal, and seem to be pretty much over already. At the very least, it's died down quite a bit. It's mostly just flaring and chasing. They're a little pale and a couple have stress stripes, but I'm sure that will go away quickly. Two have minor fin tears, but nothing that won't heal.

Basically, my dad wanted to do something nice for me for Easter, especially because I've been going through some stuff lately and haven't been handling it very well. So he surprised me with a trip to PetSmart where I fell in love with THREE girls! I'll post some more pictures once Cobalt gets her true color back, but for now I'm posting pics of Pietersite (the red and blue) and Tourmaline. You'll notice Tourmaline has a tail that's curled up vertically, so it almost folds in half. I've never seen this particular trait in a betta before and I'm not sure if it's genetic or ammonia-induced curling like Chalcedony had when I first brought him home. We'll see if it improves with time or if it's just a cute little quirk she'll always have. I don't plan on breeding her anyway, so it doesn't matter much. It doesn't impede her swimming ability.

I think these girls are going to get along pretty well as time goes on. I still have that bid in on the green girl as well, and there's one more day left. I think she's going to become mine. I might think about getting one more girl after her to bring the total up to seven. Then I'll have to start thinking about what to do with my two empty tanks. I still have the five and the divided ten, so I could get three males if I wanted.

I know I talked about raising daphnia in one of the tanks, but I don't know if I mentioned my dad's plan. He's dealing with high nitrates in the community tank, and because of the types of fish that are in there, plants would likely not do very well. Therefore, he wants to set up a planted tank just to function as source water for the community tank. He'll let me raise daphnia in that tank instead of in my room. 

Getting the sorority going feels like such a huge accomplishment, and so far it's going swimmingly (yes, pun intended). I don't think the introduction could have gone any better. It's been quite a while in development, and it's finally a reality! Now my next betta project will be setting up to be able to breed. That's for the future, though. It's not something I'm going to start working on right now.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Because the site is having trouble with images right now, here's a video I took of the girls last night just after their release into the tank.






It appears that the squabbling has ended. This morning there was no new fin damage on anyone, and I haven't seen any flaring, posturing, or chasing yet today. Everyone seems to be peacefully coexisting. I'm a little surprised that it's settled down so fast, but not displeased.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I have to brag for a minute - my sister is the best ever. For no reason other than she likes my planted tank, she surprised me with a lamp for my sorority! It's a Finnex especially for planted tanks. It has a red and a blue daylight settings, and a nighttime blue setting! All my plants are going to be much happier, and the girls' colors really shine under the new LEDs. I'm so stoked! It really looks amazing. Once the plants perk up a little more underneath it, I'll post some more pics.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I won the green girl, but she (much like the last girl I got on ebay from the same seller) is in shipping limbo. She's in FL so the temperature should be good, but she's not getting fed. I don't know if she'll make the journey. It's been a week now since she was accepted at the post office down there. The seller has already filed a claim. I'm trying to remain optimistic because Akoya arrived okay after her shipping ordeal, when it was much colder. Hopefully this girl will fare the same.

I'm also worried about Pietersite. For the last two days she's been lethargic and not eating. Her fins are a little bit clamped, but she hasn't lost any color and swims normally when she comes up for air. Most of the time, however, she stays at the bottom near one or another of the plants. No one's bullying her and she doesn't have stress stripes. The pH of the tank was a little bit high (7.6) so I brought it down a bit about half an hour ago. I'm hoping that I'll see a change in her in the morning. All the other girls are perfectly fine, so I'm not positive that it's the water parameters. If she doesn't improve overnight, I'll put her in a hospital tank and consider medicating. I just don't know what kind of medication to use. I have some bettafix and a couple other things. I would just prefer to know what's going on before I try to treat.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Yay, good news today! Pietersite seems to be doing better and is swimming around a bit more. She's still not as active as she was the first few days, but she's not just sitting at the bottom all day anymore.

My new girl also arrived today! Her name is Chrysocolla. My dad put the the shipping box in my room while I was napping. I'm not sure how long she sat there. When I woke up and picked it up, I noticed it was wet. I had forgotten it was raining outside, so I ripped it open as fast as I could and I'm glad I did. Her bag had drained completely. She was just barely flopping around in there. I thought she was dead for a second. I didn't bother acclimating her, just dumped her right into the tank in a panicked state. She took right off and is apparently happy and healthy despite her ordeal! She was in that bag for a week and a half. I don't know how long she was without water. She was fairly pale when I opened her box up, but she's already coloring up quite a bit. I'm extremely relieved.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I have sad news. Pietersite passed away last night.

Chrysocolla turned out to be highly aggressive, and while three of the girls were able to outrun her, Pietersite was not at her peak. She and Tourmaline were both viciously attacked, and put into hospital tanks. Chrysocolla is now in her own 5g tank. I thought both injured girls were going to pull through, but alas, Pietersite was upside down, colorless, and motionless on the bottom of her hospital tank this morning. I haven't yet decided what kind of burial I want to give her. Part of me is still looking for signs of life, but I'm just in denial. It's clear that she's not coming back at this point. All I can do is keep doing my best for Tourmaline and help her recover.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Tourmaline passed away last night. She was in really rough shape, and I didn't really expect her to survive, but I was hopeful that she might.

My sister loved Tourmaline, so after she passed, my sister offered to take me to PetSmart to replenish my sorority. I ended up leaving with three more girls - an orange one I named Ammonite, a yellow one I'm calling Amber, and a blueish-green one with red in her fins that I started referring to as Sodalite, but I think I'm going to change her name. Maybe Labradorite or Azurite. Turquoise or Malachite would be more good names for her. I'm just not sure yet. I'll post pictures soon. 

Chrysocolla is thriving in her own little five gallon tank. It needs something, though. There are no plants or decorations, just rocks at the bottom. She also needs a heater. She has a filter, but I didn't have an extra heater lying around and the ones at PetSmart today were super expensive. Right now the weather is warm and getting warmer, so it's not incredibly urgent, but I'll need one sooner rather than later, just in case. I can find them pretty cheap on ebay. I ordered a 100W one today for only $4 and change. Unfortunately, the only options for that heater were 25W or 100W and I need a 50W for Chrys' tank.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about Tourmaline passing away. SIP, sweetheart. I am also o sorry to hear about all the hardships you've gone through, I hope that things get better soon!

Also, I absolutely love the names with which you come up with for your bettas, they are so imaginative.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Today is another sad day. Our 160g Immortal Titans tank has a crack in the bottom. These glorious giants are all going to have to go back to our LFS, as we now have nowhere large enough to keep them. I have a tiny little ten gallon available, so we might be able to save one or two until we get another tank, but it doesn't look like that will be happening any time soon. I'm especially bummed about my silver dollar, who I've had for over 16 years now. I'm going with my dad to return the immortals, and I suspect I might cry while we're there. Alas, there's really nothing we can do for them except hope that someone else can give them a loving home for many a year like we did.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm sorry to say that both Akoya and Cobalt passed away this week due to a mystery illness. I tried everything, but in the end, the sickness overtook them. The four left in the sorority show no signs of the illness, and for that I am grateful. I don't know that I ever introduced my newer girls - Amber (yellow), Malachite (green), and Ammonite (mostly red koi).

We did manage to reseal the Immortal Titans tank thankfully, but lost two of them during the shuffle - Severus and Jaws are no longer with us.

Overall it's been a tough week.

However, my spawning project is beginning today. Both Cal and Chrysocolla are acclimating to the spawning tank now. If you'd like to follow my spawn log, you can find it here:
http://www.bettafish.com/98-breeding-betta-fish/732985-kyrenoras-expanding-collection.html

I am a little worried that Chrys is going to be too aggressive, but that's why I'll be introducing them slowly.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Woo, it's been a while. Here's the update. 

Chrysocolla was aggressive. Too aggressive. I began questioning whether she really is female. I can't really see an eggspot and she(?) is to dark to easily check for ovaries. Anyway, I removed her in a panic. 

I then tried the more docile Amber. Too docile... at first. After about 36 hours with neither paying much attention to the other, I left them unsupervised for too long. I was chasing my daughter and my sister (who helps) was at work. 

I came back and Cal's fins were SHREDDED. Most of his dorsal was gone. I thought I was seeing things at first it was so bad. Both bettas were swimming around as if nothing had happened. 

Amber immediately came out. I didn't want to hurt Cal with the net or stress him by moving him. She readapted to the sorority well, despite there being too few girls. Making that problem worse, Ammonite got popeye. I did what could be done but I noticed too late. I was just so focused on Cal. He was in a planted tank with IAL and low filtration. 

As he went downhill anyway over the next few days, he went back to his home (Fluval 6g Edge) with the filter on the lowest setting. He was starting to show regrowth when he passed away a week later. 

Then I went into the hospital. My sister and her boyfriend's sister fed my remaining fish - Chrys, Amber, Malachite, and Kyanite, with Chrys living separately. I had a sorority of three. My sister added water when the level got low, but there was no light cycle and no maintenance cleaning done. Algae got so bad you couldn't see the girls. Half my plants were dead. 

Oh my god, was it work to get that clean. I did it, though. I'm still doing some spot cleaning, but it looks amazing by comparison. I wish I had "before" pics for you, but it was just too depressing to have a visual reminder of. 

When equilibrium had been restored, I went out on a limb. I meant to buy 2 more females. I went to a different lfs than usual where, they were totally willing to learn, but they had the saddest display of bettas I've ever seen. I mean they were in these dusty 2"x2"x4" plastic "tanks" with particles in the greyish water. I wanted to save all those clamped, hunched, stress-striped babies. But there was one female, and I had come for females. They poured her whole "tank" of water into a travel bag. 

I started having second thoughts as soon as I was out of the store. She was so small and sickly. I shouldn't put her in with Amber. But after I took my new fish out to coffee with my cousin, I couldn't part with her. Knowing I could move her to the 10g if things went awry, I kept an eye on them and took the plunge. 

I had named her Mercury when she was in her bag for her silvery color with just a hint of blue. She's now pink and lavender in the right light. She's quick like Mercury though, and smart, and growing fast. She even turned out to be an EE. 

A few days later (two days ago now) I went to Petco. This one has a staff that knows their stuff and isn't afraid to educate. I wanted another girl or two, something between the size of Malachite and Mercury. I didn't want to push my luck. 

Now this store recently expanded their betta selection. Instead of a couple shelves on an end cap, there's a whole aisle now. They must just have gotten their first shipment. I browsed through the Kois and Bumblebees. They had Dragonscales, doubletails, fancies and rose tails, all bursting with color. Then I saw her. There was this tiny crowntail, marked at $3.99. She sang my name. I also got a baby boy. 

The girl is my first crowntail and I love her already. She didn't want to wait to acclimate, so she squeezed out of the hole in the cup. And she was fine. She was adopted into the group immediately. 

Baby boy didn't fare so well. He was too skinny when I brought him home and I couldn't get him to eat. I brought a replacement home today. 

The crowntail and baby boy jr don't have names yet. 

You can check out my YouTube video showing the resuscitated tank and Mercury. 

https://youtu.be/XJJ5C69YKq4


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I finally uploaded all my betta pics to my computer so I thought I would share a few with you.

1. Alexandrite - the tiny new CT female
2. Mercury when she first got home
3. Mercury after some coloring up
4. Amber, Malachite, and Kyanite
5. Kyanite and Mercury


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

My baby boy is still unnamed, but I should probably fix that. He survived the initial transfer to a tank and is thriving. I want to move him to my Fluval 6g before he gets too accustomed to the 10g. He was a silvery blue when I picked him up (first pic) but his colors have really burst! He's a black and deep violet-blue color, and he shines green. The second picture is him without flash, and the third picture is with flash.

I have not edited the pics at all except for cropping one. They're not watermarked yet, but no stealing! :laugh:


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm not sure who's still reading this, but I owe you an update. 

Let's start with the bad news. I promise I have good news after that.

Mercury ended up having a parasite. I didn't follow proper quarantine protocol and she infected the sorority tank. I lost her, Malachite, and Kyanite - my first sorority girl. We are officially on a new generation. I have left: Amber and the little crowntail, Alexandrite. Both are doing well. They're still in the same tank where the parasite was, but they're perfectly healthy. The tank, on the other hand, is dealing with some serious green algae, but I think I finally have it all under control now. It's steadily improving. 

I plan to get more girls, but first I'm researching how to make sure any new girls won't become infected. 

Meanwhile, the Fluval is blanketed (no seriously) with algae. It's in a thick blue-green film spread over everything. I've never seen anything like it. It'll need some serious work before I can put anything in there, which is a shame because I'd love to get Fluorite in there so I can use the 10g for something more. 

Neutral news:

I'm pretty sure Chrysocolla is a boy. I've still never seen an eggspot, and his ventrals are pretty well defined, unlike most females I've seen. 

And finally, here's the good news.

Baby Boy (now known as Fluorite) is doing famously. I've attached a few pictures of him more recently down below. I need to start flare-exercising him more, because his rays aren't straight and I think that will help. I've also gotten my cash flow back on track, so I can finally buy some of the supplies I've been needing. I need a new bulb for Chrys's light, and I need an appropriate heater for Chrys too. I need to get Fluorite a properly rated filter. I also need to get three more girls and at least one quarantine tank.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

My refund from school came in, so I made a splurge today and ordered all the new equipment I need for all my aquariums. I got a new bulb for Chrys' lamp, and I got him a new adjustable heater. I also got a new filter for Fluorite. There's still some more stuff on my wish list, but those are the things that I really needed to get before the change of the seasons. I'm probably going to take my daughter to the LFS tomorrow. They don't have females there, but I'll at least pick up a couple thermometers while I'm there to give them my business. I mainly want to ask them about algae growth and see if they have any snails, or something else that will help with my problem. I'll see if they have good quarantine tanks too.

After that, I think I'll go pick up some girls for the sorority, then quarantine them this time.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I typed out a whole post last night and it logged me out when I tried to post, so I lost the whole thing. I'm trying this again. 

On Tuesday, I went to my LFS to pick up a quarantine tank and get some treatments for the sorority tank, so that I can be absolutely sure that the parasite is gone and that the remaining girls are not just carriers (though they seem perfectly healthy). I found a nice tank that looked to be what I wanted. It even had dividers. So I picked that up with the medication. Then, as I was about to ring up, I find out that after having bugged the employees enough about it, they actually had gotten female bettas in (probably just for me unless someone else has been nagging them too)! I left my stuff by the check-out desk and excitedly scampered off to see where the tank was. 

Now, I love this LFS because they're so knowledgeable. I've been going there since I was a kid, and I love giving this place my business. The owner is a marine biology and chemistry PhD. They don't keep the males in tiny little half-gallons. They keep them in 10g+ docile community tanks, or in with the plants. So I'm expecting to see the females treated as a functioning sorority - in one of the 20gL planted tanks along the bottom row. Nope. They were eight of them in a completely bare tank. No hiding places. I was really disappointed, but all the girls seemed healthy. They all looked about the same otherwise. Some were a little darker than others, but they were all the same dull red with a bit of blue in the right light. Nothing special in terms of coloring. Because I'd rather give my business to this place than whatever chain store was closest, I said "give me three." I didn't even pick specific ones. I could have, but I didn't have any special attachment to any of them. They put them all in the same bag. 

Not ideal, but I checked out and headed straight home. There was some fighting and a lot of stress stripes on the way, so I got my new tank set up immediately. It turned out to be a little long for the area where I was going to put it, but I rearranged and managed to clear off enough of the top shelf on my desk. I put the dividers in place as the girls were acclimating. Come to find out, the dividers have fixed positions in the tank. It divides into five areas, and it doesn't really comfortably fit three. The dividers are glass, too. All the girls can see each other, so being in a tight space with others right near you all the time has got to be stressful.

After a few days (it's now just over a week later), I'm realizing that the thank is not a great spot because I need to climb up on a chair to do maintenance. The girl in the middle section passed away today, but the other two seem alright. I don't know if it was stress or if she was ill. Now I have to do a thorough water cleaning for the remaining new girls and I'm wondering how best to do a change with the tank up there. It's up over my head. I'll make it work, but there has to be a better place.

I'll also need to get a replacement for the one I lost. I only have 2 in the 20g right now, so I need 3 more girls to have a functioning sorority. Not sure yet if I'll go to LFS or local chain store to pick up another.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I wrote out a super long post detailing everything that's happened, but it got lost when the server logged me out. I don't want to write out the whole thing again, so here are the bullet points:

-Chrysocolla passed away.

-I got a new white cello boy

-I got a HMPK boy

-I added new girls to the sorority

-I got a bunch of Oto Cats for the 10g (Fluorite's tank) and the 20g (the sorority tank)

Immediately after getting the new girls and the Otos, I went into the hospital for two weeks. Dad fed my fish while I was gone, but I still lost the HMPK, and all of the sorority except Amber and one I've been calling "Little Red." I haven't even found the Oto Cats, but while I was cleaning, I found some stuff that may or may not have been part of a decomposed body, but I'm not sure. Fluorite had fin rot.

I did discover why I've been losing so many fish despite my best efforts. The tap I was using as the water source has corroded copper pipes. For now I'm using a tap in a different area of the house, and we're replacing the plumbing ASAP. We tried to do it this morning, but the store didn't have the parts we needed, so we'll have to get them online.

I also have to deal with the health problems that come from drinking that water. Copper toxicity is not a fun ride, believe me.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hope you feel better soon! Being sick sucks, I know. I had pneumonia and now I'm sick with some other unidentified illness a week later... In between I had a lung infection and an ear infection.

Sorry to hear about all of your fish but glad you found the reason why they are passing away. Take it easy, and come back soon!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I cleaned out all the tanks as best I could. Flourite got clean, warm water with IAL immediately. I've determined the Oto Cats are all gone. I still haven't seen any. After three days, it was still spreading, so I ordered Kanaplex delivered overnight. I gave him the meds as soon as I got them. I *think* he's showing improvement? The first two images are him the night I started the Kanaplex. I'll post updated images along the way.

My white cello boy who has still not been named colored up while I was gone and is now a dalmation cello. His spots change by the hour and it's fun to watch. He was so emaciated when I got home, but he's rounded out nicely again. I attached a picture of him too.

The sorority had a lot of dead plant matter. That's all gone now, and it makes the tank look so sparse. I'm worried there's not enough cover for my girls. I did get three more, just to round it out because I couldn't find my divider. My mom and I walked into the store where I get most of my bettas, and I couldn't find any females AT ALL. After we had given up and were just checking if there was anything else we needed while we were there, my mom spotted another betta display. There were three EE girls right on top! They were the only three girls in the entire store. They didn't even have baby ones. I snatched them up as quick as I could and brought them home. Check out the link above to see how the sorority's doing.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

My website went live last night! You can see it at Kyrenora.com


----------

